
Ten recent algorithm changes - bjonathan
http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2011/11/ten-recent-algorithm-changes.html
======
ashamedlion
This seems like a good way forward for Google. Though it's not perfect, this
increased transparency makes me more likely to continue to use them.

------
janesvilleseo
I knew it! I have a client that gets some crazy image related traffic and just
recently, it peaked and tailed off. This was going on for the better part of a
year. The traffic was meaningless to them. At our last review I noticed the
new trend and chalked it up to a algo change. Glad to know I was right, well
maybe

------
BrandonM
I wish this said "Ten recent Google search algorithm changes". When I clicked
the link, I was anticipating to read an intellectual article related to
relatively recent innovations to computational algorithms.

